# Unable to give karma



## subfuscpersona (Feb 16, 2007)

On an attempt to give karma to a poster I get this message


> You must spread some Reputation around before giving it to _USER-X_ again.


WHY CAN'T I GIVE KARMA TO USER-X when I feel it is deserved?
> To my knowledge, *I have never before given karma to USER-X *
> To my knowledge, it has been _at least_ several months since I gave karma to anyone​
My user CP panel does not seem to record my history re. giving karma, so I can't be 100% sure of the above 2 points. Is there a way to see my karma-giving history?


----------



## urmaniac13 (Feb 16, 2007)

According to the DC karma system, you must spread your karma to at least 5 different people before you come back to the same person to give him/her another karma, and it doesn't depend on time passed in between.  You have said you haven't given a karma for some months, so perhaps you forgot that you actually gave user-x a karma before, OR it is also possible that you accidentaly gave your karma to a wrong person, which happened to be user-x.


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 16, 2007)

*Where can I see my karma giving history?*



			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> According to the DC karma system, you must spread your karma to at least 5 different people before you come back to the same person to give him/her another karma, and it doesn't depend on time passed in between.  You have said you haven't given a karma for some months, so perhaps you forgot that you actually gave user-x a karma before, OR it is also possible that you accidentaly gave your karma to a wrong person, which happened to be user-x.



*Where can I see my karma giving history?* I have gone to my User CP but cannot find any info re. my karma _giving_ history (I only see the karma I have received)


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 16, 2007)

*can karma rules be revised?*



			
				urmaniac13 said:
			
		

> According to the DC karma system, you must spread your karma to at least 5 different people before you come back to the same person to give him/her another karma, and *it doesn't depend on time passed in between.*


DC Administrator Alix was kind enough to PM me with my entire karma history. Looking at my history I see...
> The first and only time I gave karma to "USER-X" was on 13th Nov 2006. 
> After 13th Nov 2006, I have only given one other karma. It was to a different poster on 22nd Nov 2006.

I have been a member of DC since Sep 2004. During that time I have only given karma 6 times. I use DC's PM to thank individual users. 
> I reserve karma for a post I think would be useful to the general DC readership. 
> When I read a post that is of particular interest to me, I send a brief thank you via PM to the poster

*can karma rules be revised?*
Given that I seldom give out karma and given that 3 months have passed since I gave karma to USER-X, I think I should be allowed to give karma to USER-X again.


----------



## Poutine (Feb 16, 2007)

Why don't you try spreading the karma love around 
It is very nice that you give people a personal message when you appreciate their post but why don't you include some karma with that too?


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2007)

Subfuscpersona, the karma rules have already been adjusted down to 5 from 10. It used to be that you couldn't give karma to the same person until you had given out 10 other hits. This is just to prevent folks from going back and forth karmaing each other and getting ridiculous amounts of karma "power". 

I guess the short answer is, hand out a little more karma. LOL. I know that sounds silly, but really, thats the best I can come up with. Sorry about that. Keep that post in mind and go find a couple others you like, karma them first and then go back to the original one and offer it there.


----------



## suzyQ3 (Feb 16, 2007)

I do think it would be handy if we were all able to view not only the karma we've received but the karma we've doled out. It's hardly a big deal and would be worthwhile only if it could be achieved easily through the existing software.


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 16, 2007)

and lets face it, there a lot of people and post here TO Like, so it shouldn`t be that difficult to find 4 more


----------



## subfuscpersona (Feb 16, 2007)

*re karma given history and karma rules*



			
				suzyQ3 said:
			
		

> I do think it would be handy if we were all able to view not only the karma we've received but the karma we've doled out. It's hardly a big deal and would be worthwhile only if it could be achieved easily through the existing software.


*absolutely agree!*

Also, IMHO, an explanation of karma, its purpose, benefits and rules, should be added to the FAQ section.

PS Thanks, Alix, for PM-ing me with my personal "gave karma" history and for your follow-up.


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2007)

You're welcome. (Did I get karma for that?  )


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 16, 2007)

okay...i admit i can be slow..and not always with it 
What is karma and how do you give it?How do you know when you got it(haha)?I i know I have been on so seldom in the past,maybe i missed it,but this is the first i have heard of it. Just wondering   Thanks


----------



## YT2095 (Feb 16, 2007)

in the grey/blue section that has the persons name and location etc... at the bottom you`ll Give Karma and Report Post.
click the Give Karma in the post that person made that you liked, the rest is easy 

Righ at the very top of your DC window you`ll see a dark blue bar with "Portal" "Cooking links" "members photos" and "User CP"
click User CP.
scroll down that page a little and your karma should be there.

EDIT: just had to check, it`s in a box called "Latest Reputation Received".


----------



## lulu (Feb 16, 2007)

I love getting karma, and a nice comment always reminds me to spread it around a bit more, I guess it should really come the other way around.  I get the message to spread it around a bit, but I appreciate that reminder to kick me into gear!
I give karma for all sorts of reasons, if I like a recipe, or a piece of advice, or if an O/T post helped or touched me....thats ok isn't it? Karma is just that, hey, I'd give it to everyone daily if I had time, lol


----------



## Loprraine (Feb 16, 2007)

Alix said:
			
		

> You're welcome. (Did I get karma for that?  )


 
I was going to give you some, but I have to spread it around!!!


----------



## Ken (Feb 16, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I was going to give you some, but I have to spread it around!!!


 
I'll take it then. I'll give it to Alix later...yeah, that's it later....


----------



## Alix (Feb 16, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I was going to give you some, but I have to spread it around!!!


 
Thanks for trying Lorraine, (and thanks for that last karma hit too!) I need all the karma I can get. (Ignoring you Ken!  )


----------



## babyhuggies (Feb 16, 2007)

thank you yt2095. Learn something new every day (okay- -not every day)


----------



## Michael in FtW (Feb 17, 2007)

It's amazing what you can find when you read the _*Community Announcements Forum*_ ... Andy R. - our intrepid fearless leader posted a notice explaining the new Karma System back on 07-06-2005 when he made changes to the system.

Things change from time to time - and GB and MJ do a _*great*_ job of trying to keep the *FAQ* updated ... but, they have other responsibilities in their lives that sometimes preclude DC being their sole and primary consideration. I know - you would think that with as much as GB, MJ, the other Admins, and the Site Moderators get paid to supplement their income for moderating this site ... _*from the annual dues you pay to be a member*_ ... we could all devote a little more time and do better. 

If you want to read the latest site update news - read the Community Announcements forum.


----------



## csalt (Feb 17, 2007)

Loprraine said:
			
		

> I was going to give you some, but I have to spread it around!!!


 

*Karma ( love) is like manure. it's only good when you spread it around *


----------

